# Cool Avatars!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey guys. i am kinda bored and figured hey let me make some art. so i am going to take a pic from you guys and make it a really pretty avatar! give me a theme and i will do it. here is an example i did for one of aquastar71's fish on aquabid. this is not my fish.
original








after some tweeks
http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x404/mernincrazy8525/?action=view&current=fwbettashm1315291804-1.jpg&t=1315241756218#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1180.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fx404%2Fmernincrazy8525%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dfwbettashm1315291804-1.jpg


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

there are also other examples in my photobucket album.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

even my avatar is an example.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

How about Bruce?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

k will get on it now.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you make him an avatar for me hear he is


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sure i will. but is it possible to get me a crisper and less blurry pic. it helps make the result so pretty.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry all I have is an Iphone that's about as good as they get


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hellothere, he is yours. if you dont like it then just tell me. i think it is cute. i call is the bar code betta.
http://http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x404/mernincrazy8525/?action=view&current=100_0811-1.jpg


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think this is it when I clicked the link it said page not available is this it


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

And I know it is not mine I was just trying to help


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, thank you that is it.


----------

